# Plow I found at local salvage yard



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its old and kinda cool, almost looks like a Boss VXT
anyone reconize what it is?

Hope I posted this in the correct thread


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

here is a better front veiw


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like a Diamond V. Are the trip springs horizontal on the bottom. If so it is a diamond.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

X2 on the Diamond. There is fella around me still running one on an early 80's Chevy.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

did you buy it?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was just at the scrap yard today and a guy was dropping off a complete plow truck with the plow on it.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

No I didn't buy it, really didn't have any intrest to, jus thought it was kinda cool(heavy duty) im sure if I wanted I could get it fir the price of scrap.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that would be cool to buy cheap fix it up and put a fresh coat of paint one


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Considering neither of my plows are wired for a V, if i found that i would do some fab work to make it into a straight blade and make it fit on a Fisher headgear. OR leave it a V, restore it and make my own attachment system and wiring for a backup vehicle if i ever found one. Old iron is just plain awesome and its sad to think that the plow there is going to be scrapped.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Making an old diamond fit a Minute Mount Fisher is pretty easy once you have done it once. I would love to convert that Old Diamond V to a Fisher minute mount set up and keep it a V though.
T.J.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

There's 2 trucks around here with those. One is a mid 80's K20 Chevy with a flatbed and the other is a similarly aged F250 with a flat bed. I've never seen either used for plowing but they get moved around now and then. No idea if they run or not or what the status of the plows are. I'd never seen one before and then I manage to find 2 of them within 3 miles of each other on the same road.


----------

